# Rough step by step guide of using different types of products



## kyle_d (Aug 17, 2008)

Can someone please give me a quick/rough step-by-step guide to detailiing.

At the moment i'm just using this process:

Start: rinse, wash, dry, polish, AG extra gloss protection. End.

I'd like to know when you use the following products, i'm sure a few of you would be different but variety is good but please could you give a newbie an explanation if possible 

Clay, Wax, QD sprays, glazes.

Thanks in advance. :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wash,rinse,clay,rewash(if you like),dry,polish,glaze(if you like),wax,QD :thumb:


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

everyone will have their own variations, but my view at the basic level is as follows:

Wash: 2 bucket method with mitt 
Clean: use a mild clay with Quick Detailer as lubricant, this will remove the bonded contaminants that washing alone cant. Then wash again prior to..
Polish: by hand or machine, uses abrasives to different levels of abrasiveness to remove (or fill) swirls. AG SRP falls into this category
Protect: with sealant or wax, down to personal preference really
Dress: tyres, glass, plastics etc.

This is my basic 5 stage process, you can then add pre wax cleaners, glazes etc etc but this is a good starting point.

Hope this helps


----------



## kyle_d (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks a LOT for that, exactly what i was wanting. Just for in the future when i buy some more products to experiment with i know when to apply them.


----------



## kyle_d (Aug 17, 2008)

Pad said:


> everyone will have their own variations, but my view at the basic level is as follows:
> 
> Wash: 2 bucket method with mitt
> Clean: use a mild clay with Quick Detailer as lubricant, this will remove the bonded contaminants that washing alone cant. Then wash again prior to..
> ...


Excellent, cheers bud! Helped alot.


----------

